# WTB: Mod Service to make a Warm White Preon 2



## Carter840 (Oct 4, 2011)

So long story short I lost my beloved Warm White Preon 2. I have looked on the market place (new and used) and cannot find a replacement. I am looking for someone that can Mod a normal Preon 2 to be a high CRI Warm White Bulb like the Warm White Preon 2 I lost. 

Thank you


----------

